# Electric Acty



## ChristianSoldier (May 5, 2013)

Hello all. I am buying a kit this coming week from an unfinished conversion. The kit is partially installed and includes: AC50 and 550A curtis with that neato gauge and pot box. 16 100ah 12v AGM batts (interstate). it comes with a heater, vacuum pump w/ canister, contactor, emergency disconnect, main fuse, wiring, extra gauge. DC-DC, charger... pretty much everything needed for a conversion. 

It will be going in my 2wd 1990 honda acty van. I am extremely excited to start the build and very intimidated as well. 

Any tips for me? I have not decided if I will go clutchless or not as I will have regen and apparently that will cause trouble when I shift unless i wire up a disconnect (which I have no idea how to do)

how to I calculate the size of my pack? # of batteries * ah? or V*ah?

I will be frantically reading this forum and learning as much as I can! Thanks


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Welcome!

Sorry I can't help you much, but I don't have any experience with AGMs, AC motors, or regen.

Your pack size is the voltage times the capacity, #of batts * volage of 1 batt * AH of 1 batt.

The usable capacity will be considerably less due to Peukert and Depth of Discharge (DOD). It's recommended that lead cells only be used to 50 DOD regularly-80% rarely. To approximate the daily useful capacity I just take the above calc * .3


----------



## ChristianSoldier (May 5, 2013)

thanks for the reply. so i have 16 12v 100ah agms which equates to 19200 ah of energy, but i only have 5760 ah of usable energy is this correct?

when someone says they have a 10 kw pack how do they derive this number?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Yes, that should be the right ballpark. The exact amount will depend on your batteries, their age, weather, and current demands.

Do you mean 10 kw or 10kwh? If kWh that's usually just the sticker capacity calculated as above without the usability reduction.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

ChristianSoldier said:


> thanks for the reply. so i have 16 12v 100ah agms which equates to 19200 ah of energy, but i only have 5760 ah of usable energy is this correct?


Not exactly. It's 19200 wh of energy (or 19.2 Kwh)




> when someone says they have a 10 kw pack how do they derive this number?


I have a 12.3 Kwh battery pack in my car because the nominal voltage is 154v and the capacity is 80Ah.... so 154 x 80 = 12320 wh or 12.3 Kwh


----------



## trukr (Mar 17, 2013)

ChristianSoldier said:


> Hello all. I am buying a kit this coming week from an unfinished conversion. The kit is partially installed and includes: AC50 and 550A curtis with that neato gauge and pot box. 16 100ah 12v AGM batts (interstate). it comes with a heater, vacuum pump w/ canister, contactor, emergency disconnect, main fuse, wiring, extra gauge. DC-DC, charger... pretty much everything needed for a conversion.
> 
> It will be going in my 2wd 1990 honda acty van. I am extremely excited to start the build and very intimidated as well.
> 
> ...


Did you get this from the vancouver craigslist? Good score if you did.

I emailed a couples days ago but got no response.

I'd go with a disconnect whenever you stepped on the clutch, or Major was telling me he sets the regen to activate only when you apply the brakes.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

You can use the Peukert calculator to find the effective capacity:
http://enginuitysystems.com/EVCalculator.htm

At 50 amps (9.6 kW) the effective ampacity is 60 Ah or 11.5 kWh

At 100 amps (19.2 kW) the effective ampacity is 51 Ah or 9.8 kWh

At 200 amps (38.4 kW) the effective ampacity is 44 Ah or 8.45 kWh

At 20 amps (3.84 kW) the effective ampacity is 73.5 Ah or 14.1 kWh

You must draw only 5 amps (960 W) to get the full 100 Ah.

I like that micro-van design, but it might not be available in the US. I also like the Daihatsu and similar micro-trucks. Good luck on your conversion. I'm somewhat familiar with AC motors and drives and I'd be happy to help where I can.


----------



## ChristianSoldier (May 5, 2013)

This is the kit off of craigslist in vancouver. He probably did not respond because i bought it!!!

Thanks for all of the advice. I am going to keep the clutch and at this point will not be using a transducer. Just going to see how it will be stock. 

I had an idea. After stripping most of the ice related parts i am not sure it will be easy to mount the batteries the way i first intended so i was thinking of only putting eight of sixteen batteries and if i need the extra range mount them in trunk for just that trip. It would save me 500 lbs and a bunch of work. What do you think?

Again thank you for the numbers. Helps alot. Some of it is beyond me at this point. 

I have the adapter from canev for vw's as well as a coupler and they will not work for my application. They have only been mounted and never used. How much do you think they are worth? They are 835$ brand new and would they be sellable on this website in the market place? There is a set screw in the coupler that i can't get undone and i am scared of stripping it. Any idea.


----------



## ChristianSoldier (May 5, 2013)

The adapter


----------



## ChristianSoldier (May 5, 2013)

The beginning of the strippage


----------

